# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Olá! Sou do haplogrupo H6a1b2

## arlanleite82

Olá! Sou do haplogrupo H6a1b2. Sou brasileiro do Rio Grande do Norte. E minha ancestral mais antiga chamava-se Luiza Laduvina de Carvalho (1830-1900), natural do estado brasileiro da Paraíba, região Nordeste. O sobrenome Carvalho era de casada com Vicente Teixeira de Carvalho. Na Family Tree DNA, meu mtDNA full sequence só apresenta matches com distância -2 e -3. Há um match com ancestral na Ilha das Flores, Açores. E a maioria está concentrada na Irlanda, Reino Unido, Suécia, Dinamarca, Finlândia. Além desses, tenho alguns matches no Marrocos e na Turquia. Provavelmente, minha ancestral materna era uma portuguesa que veio para o Brasil. Alguém aqui faz parte desse haplogrupo? Alguém tem mais informações sobre o H6a1b2? Agradeço.

Arlan

----------


## Olympus Mons

> Olá! Sou do haplogrupo H6a1b2. Sou brasileiro, nascido em Natal, Rio Grande do Norte. E minha ancestral mais antiga chamava-se Luiza Laduvina de Carvalho (1830-1900), natural do estado brasileiro da Paraíba, região Nordeste. O sobrenome Carvalho era de casada com Vicente Teixeira de Carvalho. Na Family Tree DNA, meu mtDNA full sequence só apresenta matches com distância -2 e -3. Há um match com ancestral na Ilha das Flores, Açores. E a maioria está concentrada na Irlanda, Reino Unido, Suécia, Dinamarca, Finlândia. Além desses, tenho alguns matches no Marrocos e na Turquia. Provavelmente, minha ancestral materna era uma portuguesa que veio para o Brasil. Alguém aqui faz parte desse haplogrupo? Alguém tem mais informações sobre o H6a1b2 na rota da Europa para o Brasil? Ou mesmo desse haplogrupo na Ibéria? Agradeço.
> 
> Arlan Leite


Sorry to all for answering in Portuguese....
Arian,
nessa história dos haplogroups, migração europa para brasil já é irrelevante. 


H6 está associada a culturas das estepes da Ucrania, a partir do 4000 antes de cristo. Por isso fará parte das pessoas que vieram para a europa ocidental na idade do Cobre/Bronze e constituíram o ultimo elemento de formação da genética europeia (conjuntamente com a componente dos caçadores recolectores (WHG) e dos agricultores do neolítico que vieram antes). Como encontra H6a1b desde o Cáucaso, até aos Pamir na asia, mas também muito mais comum ainda entre Yamnaya, bell beakers e Unetice parece correto assumir que terão uma componente Yamnaya/estepe.
Como na idade do bronze na europa ocidental toda a gente foi para todo o lado na europa ocidental é normal que dos seus ascendentes portugueses alguns fossem H6 de subclades subsequentes (como H6a1b2) . A partir de aqui, escolha a história que mais gostar. Porque na verdade podem ser de qualquer ponto geográfico da europa ocidental.

----------


## arlanleite82

Caro Olympus Mons,

Muito obrigado! Venho realizando algumas leituras e o que você me falou só corrobora com a história desse meu haplogrupo. 

Atenciosamente,

Arlan

----------

